
Robots Are Killing People. How Worried Should We Be? - Jerry2
https://www.thedailybeast.com/robots-are-killing-people-how-worried-should-we-be
======
pippy
The main metric we should use is comparing the mortality rate of the AI to the
human. If the morality rate is better, then effectively human lives have been
saved.

